# Spinning On A Box.



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Like going from a front board to backside board? try popping that 180 around instead of just spinning on the rail/box.


----------



## Upwards (Jul 10, 2012)

seant46 said:


> Like going from a front board to backside board? try popping that 180 around instead of just spinning on the rail/box.


 like keeping my board flat on the box and spinning.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah why wouldnt you just add a little pop so you dont catch an edge while doing the switch up?

If you still want to just slide it around and youre catching then your edges are too sharp. That or you are not balanced.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you ride stiff boots? If so they'll restrict you from laying the board down flat putting you up on edge. If not, make sure you're not jumping too high when spinning. Keep it low and push the board down flat base when you land. That's where I'd start. If you're still having trouble you could try a 3 degree base bevel to get the edges off the box.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Upwards said:


> Everytime I try to spin on a box I catch an edge and eat major shit. How can I spin without catching edges.
> I can 50-50 to boardslide, boardslide, 50-50, 180 on and off, blah blah.
> I can 360 and 180.


One of the easiest ways to spin on a box is to just hop onto the box using a 270 on spin onto the box and just stay relaxed and continue to let your body follow the rotation around.

You'll naturally keep spinning as long as you keep continuing to look through the rotation.

Don't try to force rotation when you're already on the box, the key is hopping on with enough rotation to just sit there with a flat base and let the rotation do all the work.

Since you said you have 360s down, the 270 on portion should be no problems, then it's just a matter of going with the rotation once you land and keeping that base flat. That's how people spin 540s, 720s and more on boxes (super fun on a long box if you get the line right and stay on until the end).

ps - besides all this, make sure your edges don't have burs, that can cause catching sometimes.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Pop those switch ups around for extra style points, or just stick with just regular locked in boardslides and work on 270's in and out that look nice:thumbsup: 

I dont think the 'ballerina' slides look good IMO.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

seant46 said:


> Pop those switch ups around for extra style points, or just stick with just regular locked in boardslides and work on 270's in and out that look nice:thumbsup:
> 
> *I dont think the 'ballerina' slides look good IMO*.


+1 for that... it just looks like you don't know how to control yourself. Lock it in.


----------

